

Holograms That You Can Touch and Feel - firefoxman1
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/cliff-kuang/design-innovation/holograms-you-can-actually-touch

======
esila
It looks as though the "pressure" field is created from the bottom - notice in
the video he repeatedly taps the piece of paper from above and no other
angles.

Once they show that same demo but being able to tap from above, side, bottom,
and even "poke" the ball and watch the paper crumble under the resistance -
well then that would just wreak of awesomeness!

------
jzdziarski
All that intelligence, and he can't create a YouTube video with sound :)

